# What is the best spring bobber?



## Ahill2climb (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm looking to put new spring bobbers on three of my ice rods and I've been looking for one that is really sensitive and also causes less issues with freezing, tangles etc. What's the best spring bobber out there and where can I buy them?


----------



## n4cer26 (Nov 18, 2009)

You are going to get a zillion responses and opinions...... So here's mine. I use a counterweight strike indicator called "easy bite". It mounts on the end of your rod with included clamp. There is an eyelet on the end that your line runs through. The shift of the bobber has a weight on the end and balances level after adjustment to lure weight. Picks up strikes of fish going up and down with your bait. Can'tbelieve how many more fish I catch. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Ahill2climb said:


> I'm looking to put new spring bobbers on three of my ice rods and I've been looking for one that is really sensitive and also causes less issues with freezing, tangles etc. What's the best spring bobber out there and where can I buy them?


 
If you liked the ones I was using last weekend I can pick up a few and drop them in the mail.


----------



## Ahill2climb (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes, that would be great! I'll take 2!


----------



## Ahill2climb (Feb 12, 2008)

n4cer26 said:


> You are going to get a zillion responses and opinions...... So here's mine. I use a counterweight strike indicator called "easy bite". It mounts on the end of your rod with included clamp. There is an eyelet on the end that your line runs through. The shift of the bobber has a weight on the end and balances level after adjustment to lure weight. Picks up strikes of fish going up and down with your bait. Can'tbelieve how many more fish I catch. Just my 2 cents.




Thanks for the suggestion but I don't think I want to drop $35.00 on 3 spring bobbers. Plus I like to use really flexible ice fishing rods and this style of spring bobber seems like it would be too heavy at the end of my rod.


----------



## twenkes (Oct 22, 2011)

I have gotcha bobbers on my poles. They are pretty sensitive. They come with shrink wrap to mount them but I just used thread and then put epoxy on them. I picked mine up from D&R in kzoo 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

i like the small tpye alot of guys call "bic light type".
I went & changed the rest of my rods to this type a couple weeks ago.
But, now I wish i"d left a couple with a heavier spring. They seem a bit too light for the horz tungsten jigs.


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

jimbo said:


> i like the small tpye alot of guys call "bic light type".
> I went & changed the rest of my rods to this type a couple weeks ago.
> But, now I wish i"d left a couple with a heavier spring. They seem a bit too light for the horz tungsten jigs.




Bic lighter springs are my go-to. Best out there.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

I shrink wrap steel leaders to mine just cut them down to the length i want then mount


----------



## Teddy372 (Mar 19, 2013)

thill said:


> If you liked the ones I was using last weekend I can pick up a few and drop them in the mail.


What were you using? PM me if you don't want to share with the world 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gipper (Dec 30, 2012)

I just bought the titanium spring bobbers from Cabelas ($13.00 each) a little expensive, they are super sensitive, and adjustable to compensate for jig size....I must say I like them a lot.


----------



## duffy7382 (Dec 11, 2009)

Try the Frabill Titaniam Spring Bobber, adjust it so it hangs down at a 45 degree angle to see crappie up bites.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Ahill2climb said:


> Yes, that would be great! I'll take 2!


 
I bought the last one they had....I'll put it in the mail today.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Teddy372 said:


> What were you using? PM me if you don't want to share with the world
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 
Nothing special at all. It's Snider's Tackle...Slip on Bobber #2. $1.99


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

gipper said:


> I just bought the titanium spring bobbers from Cabelas ($13.00 each) a little expensive, they are super sensitive, and adjustable to compensate for jig size....I must say I like them a lot.


 
wife put one in my xmas stocking..really works good ..


----------



## iceassasin (Jan 27, 2009)

thill said:


> Nothing special at all. It's Snider's Tackle...Slip on Bobber #2. $1.99


I second this. They have been my go to even after trying different ones.


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

iceassasin said:


> I second this. They have been my go to even after trying different ones.


Yup I really like these ones. I put them in place, then secure them in place with superglue. Then I wrap them with thread an secure with superglue like if I was wrapping an eyelet. They work great, and I can pull my tungsten jigs right through when packing up!


----------

